
Show HN: I Coded a Vector Field in Canvas (JS) - desuvader
http://tofuness.github.io/eex/vectorfield/
======
theideasmith
Here is another cool one [http://bl.ocks.org/newby-
jay/767c5ffdbbe43b65902f](http://bl.ocks.org/newby-jay/767c5ffdbbe43b65902f)

~~~
desuvader
Very cool! Mine only shows the vectors/direction of flow :c

~~~
theideasmith
You've got some other awesome visualizations

